# Untitled



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)

I wrote this in Junior year of high school (2 years ago). I had no real direction for this piece, so I ended up giving up with this result. I really like the ideas in it, but there are too many with not enough development to go around, and it's obvious I didn't know what to do with them at the time. I have not completed anything since, but I have been paying attention to how major composers develop their pieces, and I have just started working on a Scherzo.

I think I might eventually split the ideas in this piece into multiple movements. Should I do this, or should I leave this piece as is and move on?

Anyway, here it is:

__
https://soundcloud.com/cbd-6%2Funtitled


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

There's enough interesting material here to warrant a revision. It appears you know that there's too many ideas, so if you cut some out and then work out a little more with what you kept, you'll have a decent youthful piece about which you can be proud.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2015)

I agree with Vasks, some interesting and very 'workable' material in there. Keep it up, revise and revise and revise ... and then post something again for us to enjoy.


----------

